# One of my birth control pills got lost....



## amygwen

LOL, ok.. so I'm so confused about what I should do here. :dohh:

I've been on the birth control pill for over like 15 months and it's worked fine, but last night I lost a pill, I have no idea where it went so I immediately just took my next days pill. So now I'm like missing a pill, would it be OK if I just continued this pack until the end and waited 7 days then started my next pack of birth control pills one day earlier than usual?

I'm like three pills away from starting my period (I only take 21 pills and 7 days I go without taking a pill, I have my period during that time, here's my bc pill) :
https://www.everydayhealth.com/drugs/images/multum/Microgestin%201-20.jpg

What should I do?


----------



## Mii

You will just start your period a day early :flower: I was on Bc pills for almost 2 years n this often happened :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

I'd take the lost one out of the next pack. xx


----------



## lauram_92

I would just take the next days pill, then finish the pack off and start the next lot a day early..

I was the worst when I was on the pill, if I was due my period I would just keep taking it without a break. Or if I wanted my period to end sooner I would start taking it early - usually a couple in the one day.. So don't listen to me :dohh:


----------



## amygwen

Thanks girls :flow:

Laura - that's what I'm planning on doing. I don't have my second BC pill pack so I can't just take a pill out of there, I won't be able to get my second pack for a week at the least so the only thing I can do is just start a day early and start my second BC pill pack a day earlier than what I normally would! ;)


----------



## lauram_92

You could even take the next lot of pills a day late, cause you don't take any for a week? But that might mean you weren't covered for a day :shrug: Does it say in the little leaflet?


----------



## JadeBaby75

I would just continue on normally and start your period a day earlier!


----------



## x__amour

WTS^. I would just continue the pills and start your period a day early. :flower:


----------

